# Seiko 6217 8001



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

Hope you like the below picture. One from 1966 and 1967. One is original apart from replacement crown. The other one is original apart from replacement crystal. Both are serviced and running well. But I have my problems getting them sorted....










Tell me what you think......Cheers


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Good pic of two nice Seiko's - I like 'em ..may have to get one for my '66 birth year ..


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

ROMFT said:


> But I have my problems getting them sorted....


They look great! What 'problems' have you got getting them 'sorted'.

If they work and keep good time leave well alone IMO...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice examples of Seikos first diver, which casebacks do these ones have?

The Sealion?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I love these, the symetry of the dial, the straight hands and the case shape.

I'm assuming your wanting to get them cleaned up. Just be careful with them if you do, they are more valuable like that than if they are damaged whilst being cleaned and have to have a re lume.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Both of those are lovely :heart: you can't beat vintage Seiko divers IMO


----------



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the comments. I must say I'm pleased with the watches.

The main problems getting them 'sorted' were probably mostly mine. Thinking it would be easy to get parts for these watches and the watchmaker I used not knowing much about the model.

The 1966 model has the Sealion (very faded) and the 1967 has the normal Seiko writing in the middle.

I believe the first model was a 6217 8000 - is that one the same as the 8001 ?

I see a bezel just went on ebay for just under Â£100 - how mad is that. It did look good though !


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think they look great as they are, unless you find all nos parts then changing them in isolation would look odd, all those parts have aged together and look just right...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I think they look great as they are, unless you find all nos parts then changing them in isolation would look odd, all those parts have aged together and look just right...


I agree with Jase, a bit of wear is perfectly acceptable. If, for instance, you changed the bezel insert for a NOS one, it would make the rest of the watch look 'tatty' - as it is they just look as though they've had an interesting life  Wear them and enjoy!


----------

